

Ask HN: Is source code for this site open source? - gaiusparx

Is source code for this very site news.ycombinator.com open source? Thanks
======
arram
Yes:

<http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

<http://arclanguage.org/>

~~~
gaiusparx
Thank you! The language used looks exotic! Guess this is one more thing that
makes Hacker News unique.

~~~
lazugod
Exotic is an interesting word to choose, since I normally associate it with
geological separation, rather than the reasons C-style and Lisp-style syntaxes
were designed so differently.

